# I need one of these vices.



## paulrbarnard (30 Jun 2021)

This is a pretty amazing design. I have not see it before. Anyone know if these are available in any form today?


----------



## Rorschach (30 Jun 2021)

Yeah that's pretty cool, I wonder what it was used for though? It looks like a vice designed for a milling machine, but it has no repeatability so would only be suitable for one off jobs I guess, seems odd.


----------



## Inspector (30 Jun 2021)

Neat vice. The surprise for me though is that I know that guy. He makes and sells the tools at the end of the video.

Pete


----------



## novocaine (30 Jun 2021)

Rorschach said:


> Yeah that's pretty cool, I wonder what it was used for though? It looks like a vice designed for a milling machine, but it has no repeatability so would only be suitable for one off jobs I guess, seems odd.


Its a carving vice.


----------



## Rorschach (30 Jun 2021)

novocaine said:


> Its a carving vice.



Is it? Doesn't look like any carving vices I have seen.


----------



## Inspector (30 Jun 2021)

Rorschach said:


> Yeah that's pretty cool, I wonder what it was used for though? It looks like a vice designed for a milling machine, but it has no repeatability so would only be suitable for one off jobs I guess, seems odd.



I was looking at it a bit and I think it could have been used with some repeatability. With a touch of grease in the jaws, once set around an object they would stay when it was removed. Ready for the next. Maybe accurate enough for small castings etc.

Pete


----------



## novocaine (30 Jun 2021)

Rorschach said:


> Is it? Doesn't look like any carving vices I have seen.


No it doesnt. Because i have a fat head and sleepy eyes. Please reread my post and replace carving with engraving.


----------



## TFrench (30 Jun 2021)

He's been talking about it on his Instagram for ages. Seriously cool piece. I think Pete is right - it's more for one off castings that are hard to hold than production work. I guess in the time frame it's from there was a lot more cast work than the machine from billet nowadays. If you search for fractal vise there is a guy making a modern equivalent - more for carving and engraving than machining. He wants a $150 deposit just to get your name down for one though. With the publicity Eric has generated with the restoration of his I'm sure he'll sell plenty.


----------



## Devmeister (1 Jul 2021)

Now isn't that clever.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Jul 2021)

I just googled it and had the laugh of the morning so far - one picture uses a banana for scale. A small banana or a large one?


----------



## Jonm (1 Jul 2021)

Title of the patent is interesting





__





US1059545A - Device for obtaining intimate contact with, engaging, or clamping bodies of any shape. - Google Patents






patents.google.com


----------



## paulrbarnard (1 Jul 2021)

While searching I found this on Thingverse. Fractal Vice by Billzilla


----------



## Gavlar (1 Jul 2021)

Coincidentally this popped up on Facebook earlier this week


----------

